# Tappet clearances



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking at the recent picture of the British Centaur engine top, I wondered what would be the tappet clearances.
Does anyone know / remember?
Link to picture http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=4469282


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

On a Gotaverken the practice was to adjust them once the engine was at temperature and with her running. I was allowed to try once but this was for the amusement of my colleagues I am sure!


----------



## John Paul (May 27, 2007)

with camshaft oil pump off abour 1/8 to 3/16"clearance but sometines adjustments were required when running. a nice smooth tappet pad helped a great deal. this fro memory of about 35 yrears ago


----------



## David Campbell (Mar 11, 2008)

On a B&W K84EF.. "The clearance is checked with the max.-min feeler, tool no. 0156. The maximum blade should not enter, while the minimum blade should enter." 
Instructions for K-Engines Large Bore Edition3 page 809.03'

Bought from a Bookseller in Kaohsiung, Taiwan about 1973.


----------



## jep1916 (Jan 31, 2014)

norm.h said:


> Looking at the recent picture of the British Centaur engine top, I wondered what would be the tappet clearances.
> Does anyone know / remember?
> Link to picture http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=4469282


I was 3/E on the Centaur on it's maiden voyage. If I recall correctly, the tappet clearance was set at 40 thou on a warm engine. You could do it with the engine running at dead slow ahead, but you had to have a good eye and you had to be quick.


----------



## norm.h (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your contributions.
A bit varied, but jep1916 appears to be the most relevant.


----------



## Bill Morrison (May 25, 2013)

Hi norm.h. David Campbell must have the same manual as myself. No actual dimensions just a go no go gauge. See text and diagram.


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

*Centaur clearance*

I spend almost 9 months on the Centaur when she was having scavenge fires etc etc... I seem to remember there was a fixed gauge that we used, plus HO sent us a two stage spray to check for cracks on the push rods, we only ever changed one. Note on the Centaur top engine photo that there are 2 springs to the right, we had just changed them just before the picture was taken...


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

JohnBP said:


> I spend almost 9 months on the Centaur when she was having scavenge fires etc etc... I seem to remember there was a fixed gauge that we used, plus HO sent us a two stage spray to check for cracks on the push rods, we only ever changed one. Note on the Centaur top engine photo that there are 2 springs to the right, we had just changed them just before the picture was taken...


You will have heard the dreaded bang bang bang from the valve gear (Jester)


----------

